# LANGschaft & KURZschaft



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

ahio kapitäne!
ich habe eine frage zum aussenbordmotor.was ist der unterschied zwischen lang und kurzschaft.
ich hab ein grosses schlauchboot mit holzboden,da soll ein 6ps motor drauf.
kann das sein das der langschaft mit der schraube länger ins wasser reicht#t 
wenn ja werd ich eher einen kurzschaft brauchen da ich viel im seichten wasser unterwegs bin.übrigens bin ich gerade auf der suche nach einem motor(ebay),alsooo wenn jemand zufällig einen brauchbaren 6 pser(zur not tut es auch ein 4,5)hat zu einem vernüftigen preis...bitte melden#h
lg rob


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob ich habe noch einen 4er Yamaha guter zustand 400 € 
Für dich habe ich aber noch was ganz feines einen Minn Kota 65 incl. Gelbatterie wurde erst 3mal benutzt ( übrigens auf dem Mondsee und Wolfgangssee) der hat gut Dampf und hat mein 3,00 Meter Schlauchboot gut vom Fleck bewegt. Ich muss dafür aber noch min. 600 € bekommen. Normalerweise 800 da die Batterie mit Ihren 100 Amp schon 150 - 200&nbsp;€ kostet.

MFG 

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2004)

Ach ja nochmal zu der Langschaft/Kurzschaft Geschichte. Die Schraube sollte unter den Heckspiegel des Bootes laufen, aber nicht zu tief sonst setzt du andauernd auf. Mein Yamaha ist ein KS und das reicht locker für normale Boote und Schlauchboote. Der elektro ist frei einstellbar.


----------



## gofishing (11. Februar 2004)

Moin rob,

Kurzschaft ist für Dein Schlauchboot das richtige.

Außer für die ganz Großen SBe.


----------



## rob (11. Februar 2004)

danke jungs für die schnelle hilfe!!!!!
@Raubfischer_RD1
danke dir!!!eventuell komm ich auf dein angebot bezüglich 4 ps motor noch zurück.
wenn ich einen 6pser finde und etwas billiger,schlag ich eher zu.
habe angebote von gebrauchten motoren von bis gesehen.stellt sich die frage wie gut der zustand ist wenn das teil um 100-300 euros weg geht.das wäre dann mein finazieller idealfall.
du schreibst du warst am mondsee))meine mutter und ihre verwandschaft sind alle aus mondsee.habe dort jeden sommer meiner kindheit verbracht.fischen war ich die meisste zeit aber am irrsee.sehr schöne gegend,gell.
haben leider heuer unser haus im ort mondsee verkauft#h


----------



## Haiopai (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Rob,
in den letzten 30 Jahre wurden die Spiegelhöhen Standanisiert.
38cm für Kurzschaftmotoren, 51cm für Langschaftmotoren und 63,50cm für Extra-Langschaft. Bei konventioneller Instalation eines Motor liegt  bei senkrecht stehendem Motor die Antiventilationsplatte etwa in Höhe der Hinterkante des Bootbodens. Diese Antiventilationsplatte ist die Fläche über der Schraube. Schlauchboote mit Einlegeboden sind meist für Kurzschaftmotoren. Aber du kannst ja einfach mal nachmessen um sicher zu sein. Fährst du einen langschaft auf einem kurzschaftspiegel haut das nicht richtig hin, das Boot bewegt sich zwar, aber nicht so wie es eigentlich sollte.( starker Leistungsverlust)  Bei schnellen Booten zum Beispiel, kann man nicht nur den Trimm (Neigungswinkel) sondern auch die Höhe ("Anbauhöhe") Hydraulisch verstellen. So ist beim Hochleistungsbetrieb  die Antiventilatiosplatte 10cm  und mehr  über normal. nur so bekommt man die absolute Geschwindigkeit.
Das würde dem Schleppköder das Fliegen lernen.


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

ich hol das jetzt noch einmal hoch weil mir einige dinge unklar sind.
was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.einen 2 oder 4 takt motor.denke der 4er läuft leiser.was ist dann ein guter preis bei einem zb gebrauchten 6ps  4takter.nur ca ich weiss das ist schwer.
wasser oder luftkühlung?,reicht der tank im motor für die donau,wo ich ja nicht sehr lange strecken fahre( 100ha,fläche) oder brauch ich einen zusatztank?
was benötige ich da immer mir am boot(zündkerzen,ect.?),muss ich damit rechnen das mir die kiste eingeht?kann mich erinnern das vor zig jahren die aussenbordfahrer in kroatien dauernd probleme mit ihren motoren hatten.ist das schon besser geworden,sind die langlebiger.
ich hoff das sind jetzt nicht zuviele fragen.würde mich freuen wenn jemand so nett ist und mir noch die eine oder andere info geben kann
vielen dank
servus#h

p.s.vielen dank Haiopai,hast mir schon sehr geholfen
also diese antiventilationsplatte muss auf höhe der hinteren unterkante des heckspiegels liegen,richtig?
mein boot verträgt bis zu 40 ps ist 3,90 lang und 1,80breit,ich hab noch keinen bootsführerschein deswegen 6ps#h


----------



## gofishing (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo Rob,
einen Reservekanister würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.
Zündkerze ist Pflicht bei den kleinen Motoren.
Zu 99,9 % ist sie Schuld am Ausfall des Motors, natürlich auch einen Kerzenstecker.

2-tackter sind in der Bauweise leicht, stinken, aber noch Standart, gebraucht günstig.
4-tackter sind generell schwerer, stinken nicht, aber als gebraucht teurer.
Wasserkühlung würde ich Dir immer empfehlen.
Mit 6 PS an Deinem 3,90m SB wirst Du nicht viel Freude haben. Er ist für die Gr. einfach zu klein. Mindestens 9 besser 10 PS.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

hallo ralph!
danke schön!
werde deine tips befolgen.leider kann ich im moment nur 6 ps fahren denn die sind bei uns führerscheinfrei.
habe zwar vor den schein zu machen aber wann ich die zeit dazu finde ist fraglich.
ich brauch den motor ja nur um gegen die donauströmung zu fahren,geschwindigkeit spielt für mich keine rolle.
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## Fischbox (12. Februar 2004)

Moin!!#h
Nimm bitte einen 4-Takter, denn der ist wesentlich besser zum Schleppfischen geeigent, da die 2-Takter bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zum Fetten neigen. Ein 4er ist auch herrlich leise#6#6


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

mhhh ja,das dacht ich mir schon.konnte den unterschied öffter live hören)
glaub das der 4 t auch im verbrauch besser ist.
danke fischbox#h


----------



## Seppel (12. Februar 2004)

Hi rob, Gehst du am Wochenende angeln?

Gruß Seppel#h


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

na klar seppel!
wenn das wetter nicht noch kälter wird geht es über das wochenende zur donau und an einem teich auf zander und hecht.
da muss ja was gehn und es wird gehn:m


----------



## Seppel (12. Februar 2004)

Hi rob,
Danke für deine Antwort,ich bin erst seit vorgestern im Anglerboard!!!
Ich gehe vielleich am Wochenende Mit Forellenudo an den Rhein 
aber nur wenn dass Wetter mitspielt!!!!

Gruß Seppel#h


----------



## rob (12. Februar 2004)

na dann möcht ich dich gleich noch einmal recht herzlich begrüssen im anglerboard#h#h
ein kräftiges petri heil euch zwein!
rhein hört sich gut an,da geht bestimmt was und es wird was gehn


----------



## Haiopai (12. Februar 2004)

Fischbox hat recht, du solltest nach Möglichkeit unbedingt einen 4-Takter wählen, ein Zweitakter zum Schleppen ist schlecht. Wie der Wind auch steht, ob von vorne, hinten oder von der Seite er wird dir immer den Geruch der Abgase ins Boot drücken. 
Anbei noch ein Foto zur Verständlichkeit "Antiventilationsplatte/Spiegelhöhe"


----------



## gofishing (13. Februar 2004)

@rob

Zum schleppen natürlich einen 4-Takter.
In der Anfrage von Dir stand aber nichts von schleppen.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Main-Schleuse (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist: Mir wurde für mein Banana-Boot(Faltboot) ein Langschaft empfpohlen !? Das wundert mich jetzt


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

Hallo Main Schleuse,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein Banana-Boot keinen Spiegel hat??
Dann wird man wohl den Motor irgendwie oberhalb des Hecks befestigen müssen - und dann ist selbst ein Bananaboot ganz schön hoch für einen Motor....

Ab er mal ganz ehrlich: Willst du dir da wirklich einen AB dran montieren?? Da mußt du eine ganz solide Befestigung bauen, sonst wird sich dein Motor durch die Vibrationen
irgendwann ganz schnell selbständig machen. Ich glaube, da wäre ein E Motor besser.
Aber ich laß mich gern belehren. Berichte mal weiter...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

Also an Himmelfahrt konnte ich ja auch mal so ein Bananaboot in Augenschein nehmen. Ich denke auch das dort ein Langschaft am betsen funzt. Ein normaler würde nicht weit genug unter Wasser sein. 
Allerdings teile ich Dolfins Bedenken. Ein Außenborder ist glaub ichnicht gut für son Teil und wenn dann nicht mehr wie 2 oder 3 PS.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

Hi,

es gibt von Banana zwei Heckspiegel.
Einmal den Motorbügel und das Kombiheck.
Offizielle Aussage von Herrn Larson(Chef) er empfiehlt das Kombiheck dazu einen Langschaft von Yamaha oder Dahatsu mit 4PS.
Mit dem Kombiheck geht das Heck beim Gas geben nicht nach unten und kommt angeblich ins Gleiten (20km/h !!!!) 
Muß aber dazu sagen das ich damit nicht auf die Ostsee oder der Gleichen fahre.
Und beim ersten Test ziehe ich ne Badehose an ;-)
Scherz bei seite habe schon von Mehreren gehört das das gut funzt.
Hab mich nur gefragt warum Langschaft.
@Dolfin 
Ich glaube das das mit der Befestigung der Grund ist! Wie du sagtst


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

hey männer!!!
vielen dank für eure hilfe....schleppen werde ich eher weniger.brauch den motor um in die donauströmung zu fahren.müsste ihn auch im auto umlegen...hab gehört das geht nur mit 2 takter....
ABER ACHTUNG ICH BRAUCH GAAAANZ SCHNELL EURE HILFE!!!!!!!
HAB GERADE DIESEN MOTOR AUF EBAY GEFUNDEN.....
bitte bitte um schnelle antwort...läuft in 2 stunden aus.
ist das was oder ist der preis zu hoch??????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2480207804



daaaaaaanke


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

stop frage zurück...hab den gerade angerufen der hat den motor schon jemand anderen verkauft:r
obwohl ich noch bieten könnte(null gebote)..aber ich lass ihn halt......#h


----------



## Albatros (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: LANGschaft & KURZschaft*

Moin Rob mein Lieber#h

ich habe Dich natürlich nicht vergessen, nur haben wir in Deiner gewünschten Preisklasse noch nichts hereinbekommen, was man mit guten Gewissen hätte Dir verkaufen können. Bleibe aber am Ball. Es wird natürlich schwierig, in Deiner Preisklasse auch noch einen Viertakter zu finden, ansonsten wäre er natürlich schon erste Wahl. Wenn Du keine Rennen fahren willst, reicht ein führerscheinfreier Motor auf jeden Fall aus. Es gibt auch viele 6PS Motoren, die auf 3,68Kw gedrosselt sind, kannste also auch kaufen. Bitte aber vorher vom Verkäufer bestätigen lassen, sie sind nicht alle FS - frei. Ich kann Dir auch nicht empfehlen, Dir solche Schinken wie Tomos, Monarch, Cresent usw. zu kaufen. Die beiden letztgenannten wurden damals über Neckermann vertrieben und Ersatzteile bekommt man so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Bleib lieber bei denen, die Du schon vom Namen her kennst und man sich bei einer Reparatur auch mal bezüglich der Ersatzteile an einen Händler wenden kann. Es gibt immer mal Teile z.B. Impeller in der Wasserpumpe oder ähnlich, die man nicht selbst herstellen kann. Wenn Du nicht das orignale Ersatzteil bekommst, ist Asche mit dem Motor....


----------

